# wie bekomm ich diesen kratzer-effekt hin?



## focus_supreme (17. Mai 2005)

hallo! 
hier mal eine grafik von der ich gerne gewusst hätte wie sie entstanden ist!
hab den effekt schon des öfteren gesehn und bewundert.
wär super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Mai 2005)

Das sind im Prinzip ganz einfache weiße Brushes auf einem blauen Hintergrund. Vielleicht suchst du mal unter dem Stichwort "Grunge" (auch hier im Forum) - auch wenn ich diese Kratzer nicht ganz in diese Kategorie einordnen würde, findest du mit Sicherheit etwas Passendes.

Meistens gibt es solche zerkratzten Oberflächen aber auch schon als "fertige" Texturen zum Download. Dann musst du nur noch mit den Füllmethoden spielen.

Natürlich könntest du auch einfach ein blau beschichtetes Stück Pappe verunstalten und anschließend einscannen.


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Ein wenig gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden:
http://forum.jswelt.de/showthread.php?t=18067

Grunge ist sicherlich auch ein guter Ansatz wie radde schon sagte. Ich denke aber, dass wenn du die Kratzer selbst machst, du wesentlich schneller zu einem Ergebnis kommst 

(ich hatte damals noch ein gutes Tutorial das sich nur um Kratzer handelte...kanns nur momentan leider nicht finden...sorry)

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ToKo (17. Mai 2005)

Bei deviantArt findest du extrem viele dieser Grunge Brushes.
Kann ich sehr empfehlen, da ich diesen "Grunge-Style" auch mag und eben dort einiges brauchbares gefunden habe.


----------

